# Just Returned from Saskatchewan



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Awwwwwwwww....it's good to be home.

Field Hunter, Decoyer, Jason Phillips and myself had a GREAT time. We came home 2 days early since we were pretty much filled out on our possession limit. I'm going to be brief on the trip for now, as I have the complete story coming in next week's site update.....but to give you a hint, we got 80 snows and 1 canada in an hour yesterday morning with bluebird weather! That was pretty much how the whole trip was. The birds in our area were THICK, and it sounded like we weren't alone.

The majority of the birds are still up north. We did see some good migrations of all species, and I would say we saw the most flying south yesterday. We were in a quiet location and there were still a hundred thousand around. Plenty of food and next to no pressure, so I don't expect them to pull out until the heavy snow hits.

Where there's deep, open water you'll probably find some snows. We saw quite a few SE of Minot, and the most N. or Minot on our way home. Here's a pic from yesterday north of Minot, good luck everyone this weekend.










I spose I should post a few grindage pics.....since I've already received 2 emails asking. I'll have a lot of photos in the Nov. column. Here's a few:


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey Chris, where were you hunting in Saskatchewan?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

nickle ditch...I sent you a pm.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Great hunt.

What type of decoys and how many were you using ??

Noticed that not a single bird appears to be an adult.  
Couple of years ago my brother had similar luck in Northern ND. The body of geese we were hunting was absolutely full of immature (juvey) birds. Large flocks of juveys (6 to 20 birds) would attempt to land into our spread. When we shot, often the other immature birds would simply land next to the dead birds.

We got our limit in an hour or two. The two guys who did not show up because weather was bluebird were in disbelief.

After the hunt we decided that was enough birds for the jerkey oven, and really did not want to shoot that many more young birds. We found a pass shooting area and shot mature snows and blues. Not as many, but fun to shoot the older birds.

Chris: rather than come home - could you not find another field and hunt mallards or dark geese. Not many "other" birds in your area of SK ?


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

We used most windsocks, shells, magnets and rags. We found ourselves setting up less and less decoys, as the birds were coming in no matter what.

We did know of some areas to shoot ducks and darks, but to be honest, we had too many birds. At that point we didn't feel there was a need to overkill, as we felt a little burnt at that point.

Pretty much every bird was a juvy. We had singles to flocks of 20 come in for an hour straight, and it kept pulling more and more birds. It didn't matter if we were walking around, sitting up and loading our guns, blinds open or closed....they were coming in. Just not something I'm used to, but for all the times the snows fooled me....it's nice to fool them. :wink:


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

My father used to tell us how easy snow geese were to hunt decades ago. We lived up near Lloydminster (Alberta/Sask border). They used to just walk out into the fields and shoot Snows as they rose and flew around. The birds would just come back in and land.

Must have been kinda like what you got into.

M.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Looked like you guys had a blast, brings back memories from last year , bang up job guys!!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Nice article on the SK hunt. Glad you had fun.

PH


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

:beer: Sounds like a great time!!! Chris curious to what a license in Canada is, how hard is it to get one. What are your limits, and what was the access like?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

If I remember everything correctly, the liscense was $100, limit was 20/60 for daily/possession, and land access was wide open.

Starting to plan for next year a bit.


----------

